
Jaguar Land Rover Vehicles to Use BlackBerry Software - john58
https://www.usnews.com/news/technology/articles/2018-03-22/blackberry-to-provide-software-for-jaguar-land-rover-evs
======
tvijay
why jlr use blackberry software now

